# Fresh yeast source.



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Does anyone happen to know where I can get some fresh yeast? I would like the stuff without the preservatives in it to increase shelf life. I'm using the dry stuff right now. Even if the date on the package says it's good, sometimes it's not! Thanks in advance.

Quote: "Come uninvited. Sit unserved.":chef:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I don't quite understand why you want to use fresh yeast. The shelf life, frozen or refrigerated is very short. I have found it to be generally unreliable from any source. Plus, the cases are very heavy and you're just lugging around excess water!
My tried and true is SAF instant yeast. It's finely grained, produced in France and has a very long shelf life due to the cryogenic packaging. There are no preservatives in the ingredient list from what I can see. 
The other advantage is that you can add it directly to the dry ingredients and it comes alive as soon as you add liquid.

Kyle (monster bread baker man!) may have a differing perspective, so see if you can get his view.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I agree with ff. Fresh is OK if you can get it (I can buy it in 4 oz blocks from a local health food store) but there is no real benefit to justify the trouble you may have to go to to get it. 

Yeast, whether fresh, active dry or instant is all interchangable. The dry yeasts are much more reliable and have a much, much longer shelf life.

SAF is available here on the west coast but Fleishman's is much more prevelant and works just fine.

Jock


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Jock.
I'll check in the stores for SAF. I use the Fleischmens stuff. But, I must have run into a bad batch of the stuff. So, I'll keep on bakin' and see whassup. Thanks again.


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

If you mean the Fleishmanns you buy in the supermarket that is active dry yeast. This must be reconstituted in some 90 degree F formula water prior to use. SAF is an instant yeast which you can just throw in the dough. There are different use levels for both however.


----------

